# Washing fleece for rats?



## Hotfire606 (Dec 1, 2014)

So - Im going to be using fleece for my future rat.

Firstly, how do I wick fleece? Yes - I know I need to wash it. But at what temp? For how long? How many times? And what detergent - please link the products you use.

Secondly, after my rats have urinated on it, how do I wash it? Again - at what temp? For how long? Is it only once? And what detergent? - Again, please link the products you use below.

Some people say use un-bio thats got a nice smell, some say use bio that has no scent. I need help


----------



## ApolloStorm (May 21, 2012)

Hiya, just to say do get 2 or more rats, don't know if its a typo in your initial sentence. Most people don't use fleece because they find it needs washing every other day or so because it gets so smelly. I use Auboise and Finacard. Both are really good. 
If you really are set on using fleece, I would use an unscented nonbio on the hottest wash you can. When I wash hammocks I use a 95 degree wash and it gets rid of the smell. Some people use vinegar ( I think) which is supposed to neutralise smell, but even with 5 stinky boys I haven't ever found that I need to use it. Also provide a digging box, because its natural behaviour for rats to dig and forage. 
You can buy cage liners made of fleece for certain cages, like the explorer and SRS. 
have fun with your rats


----------

